# Casting platform anchor



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

I know the question has been asked plenty of times but who has suggestions on a good flush mount anchor point for a casting platform with a turnbuckle connection? I usually use my front cleat but I want to get another point for when I have the trolling motor hooked up. Something flush that can be unscrewed up or pop up is what I'm looking for.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Contact forum member anytide, I'm sure he can make you exactly what you're looking for.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe it's blue point that makes exactly what you're looking for.  I had Mel put one on my 1st copperhead. It was great. I wouldn't go any other route. On my current copperhead, I just use the cleat. But no trolling motor will come close to my skiff.


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

Idont know who makes the one on my Lostmen. But I love it. Its just a stainles button with a threaded hole down the middle. Up top its only about the size of a quarter. Real clean and low profile. Maybe someone on here will know what ECC uses.


----------



## Vining (Aug 28, 2012)

Is there a casting platfoorm anchor that fits into a boat seat mount? I am talking about the plates that are mounted that the boat seat post fits in.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

> Idont know who makes the one on my Lostmen. But I love it. Its just a stainles button with a threaded hole down the middle. Up top its only about the size of a quarter. Real clean and low profile. Maybe someone on here will know what ECC uses.


ECC makes those in-house.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

My BT has one. Looks like a stainless cairrage bolt with a tapped hole. Although it does not appear home made. Then you just thread an eyebolt into it. No name on it.


----------



## Cody_F (Oct 26, 2010)

Called a Kennedy cooler tie down kit , comes in a 2 pack from west marine.


----------



## PastMidnite (Jan 5, 2009)

Birdsall marine has the exact product ur looking for,believe it retails for 26.95,it's in the catagory flats boat acc.,casting platform tie down kit


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'll post which one I go with for others that may be looking.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Go with Bluepoint Fabrication in Titusville and don't look back... Their phone number is (321)269-0073.

Here's a picture of Birdsall's product:









It is exactly the same as the the one pictured above, but Bluepoint goes one step further and machines the rounded top of the carriage bolt flat to about the thickness of a Quarter... It is the lowest profile you will find and probably the best on the market.

I wouldn't use Kennedy tie downs for this application..


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://kennedymart.com/index.php


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> http://kennedymart.com/index.php


Here's the reason I would *NOT* use the Kennedy tie down system.

1) You only have about 1/4" of thread length to hold down the platform and the person on top of it. If you decide to have a "sissy bar" on the platform, the connection will have some serious pressure and torque placed on the fastener.

2) There isn't any type of "lock nut" that keeps the eye bolt from working loose. Believe it or not the turnbuckle on casting platforms can and will loosen during travel due to vibration. The locking nut will prevent the eye bolt from working loose.

3) The backing plate on the Bluepoint and Birdsall is about 3" in diameter. I do not believer the Kennedy is anywhere near this size. The backing plate / washer keep the platform from ripping a hole in the deck when upward pressure is applied when tightening down the turnbuckle.

4) Bluepoints has a smaller profile and foot print on top of deck. You won't even notice it when standing on the deck without the casting platform. 

I think Kennedy's are great for holding down coolers and such, but I wouldn't want to risk standing on something that only has 1/4" thread depth. Bluepoint's has at least 1-1/4" of thread going into the bolt and has a nut to lock it down.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

While I am not disagreeing with your decision to not use a single Kennedy for a platform with a leaning post, keep in mind that a 1/4-20 nut does have not much if any more of a threaded surface. I'd trust a 1/4 x inch bolt for that.

Swamp


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> While I am not disagreeing with your decision to not use a single Kennedy for a platform with a leaning post, keep in mind that a 1/4-20 nut does have not much if any more of a threaded surface.  I'd trust a 1/4 x inch bolt for that.
> 
> Swamp



*The eye bolt screw at least 1-1/4" into the carriage bolt, which is 4-5 times deeper than the Kennedy. The nut just locks down the eye bolt and keeps it from vibrating loose.*

Use which ever anchor you like better..


----------

